# South Park episode on DP



## actor_bs (May 26, 2012)

picture hosting
I'm sure that could be great one, and cast some light on this problem?

any more scenarios?


----------



## Tandem (Oct 20, 2011)

I think it would "cure" everyone, if they made this.

Cartman: "Guys, something is seriously wrong with me, but my mom won't take me to the doctor! This is bullshit! I know one time I thought I had Aspergers because I'm so much smarter than you guys, but something is SERIOUSLY WRONG WITH ME."

Kenny: "Yea, we know."


----------



## Bread (Jul 11, 2012)

Lol, "Randy, stop acting like a teenager". 
I think it would be better if Stan had it, he seems like the one who always gets the mental illness.
I think if people saw it they probably wouldn't think much of it, but hey.. spread the awareness. Good idea nonetheless.


----------



## actor_bs (May 26, 2012)

well I learned about tourette syndrome from south p, so surely some people would dicover DP by watching this..


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

Pop Culture, ftw! I say make an episode about it - would be hilarious.


----------



## france (Aug 31, 2013)

Good


----------

